# Problem with VLANs on Broadcom with bnxt



## rkunert (Feb 1, 2018)

I have set up the following network on FreeBSD 11.1, using a Broadcom BCM57402 10 Gb NIC:

```
ifconfig_bnxt0="up"
vlans_bnxt0="426 732"
ifconfig_bnxt0_426="inet a.b.c.d/22 description VLAN426"
ifconfig_bnxt0_732="inet e.f.g.h/23 description VLAN732"
netwait_enable="YES"
netwait_if="bnxt0.732"
netwait_ip="e.f.g.h"
defaultrouter="i.j.k.l"
```
Networking basically works but the DNS client can't resolve anything. Our DNS is on VLAN 732. I find that if I use tcpdump as follows (not putting the interface into promiscuous mode), I can see DNS requests going out but nothing comes back:
`tcpdump -i bnxt0.732 -nvvXp port 53 or icmp`

On the other hand, if I put the interface in promiscuous mode as follows, requests go out, replies come back and all the problems go away. Until I stop tcpdump and DNS is broken again. When I stop tcpdump all ssh, etc., connections are dropped and I have to restart networking to get anything to talk again.
`tcpdump -i bnxt0.732 -nvvX port 53 or icmp`

Any ideas what's going on here? Another server with an Intel NIC and basically the same configuration has no problems.

Thanks much.


----------



## rkunert (Feb 5, 2018)

I replaced the NIC with an Intel based NIC and made no changes other than specifying the correct driver in rc.conf - and all the problems went away. Perhaps a bnxt driver problem?


----------

